# Poll:Wedges



## singinmys0ng (Mar 25, 2005)

Wedges instead of heals? I like wedges better cause they don't seem to hurt your feet as much!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2005)

IMO I think that a women's feet are to be accented by "delicate" and feminine shaped shoe that  so not draw too much attention away from the foot itself.  The heel should be thin and well-defined.  Not these brick-for-heels stuck on the end of a two by four.
Wedges to me just appear too chunky and "weigh" down a women's foot.

Just my opinion though.  The right wedge, maybe.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 25, 2005)

my friend just today bought a pair of the CUTEST Coach blue strappy wedges...They are so adorable and very sexy at the same time. 

I agree with you Jessica it does take the "right" pair of wedges


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 25, 2005)

I like 'em! 

Tee hee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 25, 2005)

I do like wedges instead of heels because they dont hurt a lot. Thanks


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:

   The right wedge, maybe.  
 
yea, I def. agree with that! There are some out there that look like something the spice girls would wear lol


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2005)

the right wedge DEFINITELY! the big clunker looking ones.. NO!!


----------



## misslexa (Mar 26, 2005)

i like both... it depends on the look you are going for... generally speaking i find heels "sexier" and wedges "cuter"... but of course there are always exceptions...

for example, its not sexy if you are wearing hot hot heels, but cant walk in them cuz they hurt your feet too damn much!!!


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

I love wedges and platforms best as I have real problems in heels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

I'm keeping an eye out for a nice cork pair of wedges for the summer at the mo...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm a stiletto girl all the way- wedges feel too clunky, and I'm not really fond of how they look either... I'm one of those fashion over function people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For instance: 1 pair of tennies... about a zillion pairs of stilletos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I dunno- after you bartend in stilletos a coupla years, you can pretty much do anything in 'em.. I can even run


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2005)

what are wedges? does anyone have a pic?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

  what are wedges? does anyone have a pic?  
 

http://akamai-lq.bizrate.com/resize?...&mid=43054

theres some..they have a heal but with no space in between i guess is how you would explain it!lol

 Quote:

  I'm a stiletto girl all the way- wedges feel too clunky, and I'm not really fond of how they look either... I'm one of those fashion over function people  For instance: 1 pair of tennies... about a zillion pairs of stilletos.   

I dunno- after you bartend in stilletos a coupla years, you can pretty much do anything in 'em.. I can even run  
 
omg i adore you..i wish i could wear stillotes like that. I try so hard to take the pain but after a while it really wears out on ya..whats the secret? lol


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 8, 2005)

i hate wedges. i shake my fist st this trend.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

 
omg i adore you..i wish i could wear stillotes like that. I try so hard to take the pain but after a while it really wears out on ya..whats the secret? lol  
 
lol thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno, I've just worn them so long that I've gotten used to it.. they don't really hurt  anymore... unless I'm power shopping   (I still wear em shopping tho)  They're just so cute with everything, even jeans!  I probably SHOULDN't  wear em, I have terrible feet (I've even had surgery and still have a screw in my foot)  <----thats not related to the shoes, tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend Jacquie teases me all the time (shes all about comfort).


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i like them cos they are more confortable.i have to take lessons to learn to walk in heels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jun 5, 2005)

I look ridiculous in tiny delicate heels. They make my rear end look HUGE.
Wedges Rule!


----------



## aeni (Jun 6, 2005)

It's been 20-30 years. It's time for a comeback.  Next, fish in the platform.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 12, 2005)

i bought a pair of these steve maddens....they arent as chunky as most wedges...much more feminine...i love them to death!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

I love wedges the higher the better.


----------



## mj (Jun 13, 2005)

i'm freakishly tall already.  the wedge shoe is not my friend.  even though i do own a pair of super adorable white canvas ones....<3


----------



## elan (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Psssh, how tall are you?  Tall is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really love long, flowy skirts with wedges.  Stilettos are more my thing, but I've developed a soft spot for wedges this spring!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 13, 2005)

zena- I usually HATE wedges- but those are so cute!  lucky you!


----------



## mj (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *élan* 
_^ Psssh, how tall are you?  Tall is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love long, flowy skirts with wedges.  Stilettos are more my thing, but I've developed a soft spot for wedges this spring!_

 
i'm 5'9", almost 5'10".  which isn't soooo tall, but there arent many tall girls or guys where i live.  and cute wedges make me over 6 foot.


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

I love wedges, they seem more casual than heels. And they're really cute paired with capris!!!!


----------



## user4 (Jul 15, 2005)

i love wedges, they are really comfy but i dont like the ones that are way too chunky. as long as they still look somewhat slick i love!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

i will say that during a show, i much prefer wedges over heels :] because they're just more comfortable when your walking up and down, up and down constantly for two hours haha.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

I really like wedges, I own about three pairs myself...I find them really comfortable.


----------



## Incus (Aug 7, 2005)

I hate wedges. I dont know why exactly. But they are just not for me. If i had the choice, I'd wear heels!


----------



## ballerino (Aug 12, 2005)

I HATE WEDGES! GRR They are so unhot....though im a male so i wouldnt know what itd be like to walk in them but boohoo to those who like them cos nothing beats a hot stiletto heel! They looks so hot on anyone...sept guys...eww rank. :|


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with alot of you...it has to be the "right" wedge. IMO, the "right" wedge is a delicate one- one that actually has a good amount of lift. I hate those chunky, platform wedges where the foot is actually flat. Those are too bulky and unflattering. A good wedge should feel and look like a heel and have nice straps to it.


But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 2, 2005)

I love wedges, they are cute and comfy, IMO.


----------

